# DC/DCC how to tell if compatible?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a couple dcc locos. How can i tell if they will also work on dc? If i try will if damage them if they do not work on dc?
One is a Bachmann and the other was a custom with digitrax dc installed. Thanks, Don


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You will not hurt a DCC loco on DC Track.

You will hurt a DC loco sitting still on DCC. it will make a humming nose that is a cry for help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern is right on the mark:
You will not hurt a DCC equipped loco if you put it on a DC layout.
It actually running on the other hand depends on a couple factors.
One of which is if the Decoder is a dual mode decoder (DC/DCC) or digital(DCC) and analog (DC) compatable.
Second factor is if it's been programmed to be a DCC only (no analog) decoder, Most decoders run better in DCC only mode.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the imfo. Don


----------

